

The first news article ever written about Apple - shawndumas
http://www.businessinsider.com/first-article-ever-written-about-apple-kilobaud-sheila-clarke-craven-2015-5

======
junto
Side note. Does anyone else think that the original author (photo in article)
seems to have stayed the sane age for 30 years, and even looks younger now
than in 1977?

~~~
jeffmould
Funny, I didn't see your comment, read the article and thought the same thing.
She looks a lot younger now. Maybe it is just the advances in cameras that
makes her appearance that much better. If that's the case I can stop going to
the gym now because I don't have anything to worry about in 30 years.

------
akkartik
Lol at the headline "Why so many computer languages?" Some things _certainly_
haven't changed.

~~~
fhars
The issue is available online, if you want to read it:
[https://archive.org/stream/kilobaudmagazine-1977-02/Kilobaud...](https://archive.org/stream/kilobaudmagazine-1977-02/Kilobaud_1977_February#page/n27/mode/2up)

------
florianletsch
The article list reads like what Hacker News would have been in 1977.

Why so many computer languages?

The hobbyists operating system

The 8080 you may have missed

...

------
markus2012
Quote from the KiloBaud article:

"What You Get for $666.66" heh ... really Steve? ... :-)

~~~
outworlder
Blame Wozniak.

According to his autobiography, he was unaware the numbers even meant
anything, he just liked them.

------
Shivetya
and today we use more processing power in our phones than likely all the early
Apple computers put together.

What is most telling was Steve's focus on the user and the idea that the
hardware underneath doesn't matter but the experience the user has should be
consistent

------
hyperliner
Don't forget you will need a keyboard, screen, AAAND "two transformers"!

~~~
chris_wot
Well, Jobs said he intended to have a newly designed single transformer out
sometime soon (rolls eyes).

~~~
Turing_Machine
I love the part about how if the keyboard you've scrounged up uses the wrong
logic convention, you can just solder a 7404 on the board in the spot
provided.

Truly a different era.

